# Nook



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Nook is a new business on the ground floor of a beautiful old house near the end of NW 23rd Ave by Raleigh. They serve Cellar Door's excellent coffees, a rare treat on the west side of the river. Its a great place to hang out for hours, enjoy an espresso drink or cup of french press, a meal (kickin' mac and cheese,) or a pre-prohibition era cocktail mixed with great care.

More...


----------

